# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Hello everyone :)

## South East Asia

Hello everyone!!
Im new to this but thought i would join cos my friend and i are going to southeast asia from the middle of march to the middle of may 2010. Im sooo excited. So far we ve planned to visit malaysia, singapore, thailand and cambodia. i would love to go to vietnam but we only have two months so i dont want to try do too much. anyone going that way between march and may 2010? one of the things im looking forward to the most is meeting new people 

I do have a question though. one thing i would love to try doing is climbing mt kinabalu in malaysia... i ve been reading about the climb and the one thing that im wondering is if we'll both be fit enough to do it!! :s
has anyone climbed it?? i cant say i do much exercise apart from jogging 2-3 times a week but thats about it so i dont know if trying this hike will kill me... i dont want to start it only to find that im way too unfit to reach the top!! heheh

also, has anyone gone to the full moon party in Thailand?? it looks like great fun! is it any good? is anyone going either the 30th march or 28th april 2010? heheh


Hope im not boring u all with my questions!!!

thanks!!

Petra

----------

